# Pap smear



## alisan (Mar 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if BCBS and commercial insurances will pay a pap smear for a patient under 21 years old? The doctor is Family practice, not an OBGYN. Thanks!


----------



## hmagao (Mar 21, 2013)

yes they will as long as it is billed with the proper dx code


----------



## twellys (Mar 28, 2013)

*befuddled*

I have an added question to that if you are billing BCBS for a pap smear what procedure code are you using for it?

thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 28, 2013)

there is no CPT code for a PAP.  the Q0091 is for a screening PAP collection as a part of a preventive.  this is accepted by most payers.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 28, 2013)

Q0091 is not covered by other payors in Pennsylvania, only Medicare.


----------



## twellys (Mar 28, 2013)

I was taught in a training that I went to a few years ago that an office doing the pap smear collection that a 88147 could be billed along with the preventative code. Can someone please shed some light for me.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 28, 2013)

the 88147 is a code for the lab to use for preparing the slides for the pathologist, it is not for the physician office to use.


----------



## saoire (Jul 5, 2013)

*Pap with OV*

I was also wondering which CPT codes to use when a pap is performed with an 99213 for BCBS? I think it's Q0091 and G0101? I'm getting conflicting reports on the use of a G code in this situation some say yes some say no?? Help!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2013)

The G code is only for preventive services.  If this is a diagnostic PAP then it is considered part of the office visit, if the visit is preventive you do not use a 99213


----------

